# *** Invalid: 16#C8 ***



## domocla (20 Dezember 2017)

Guten Morgen,
Ich habe zwei einfache Variablen bool in einem FB, die mir den Fehler im Betreff geben und den ich anhefte.
Sie scheinen die Ursache für den CPU-Block zu sein. Verbesserungsvorschläge?
beachte, dass es innerhalb der FB 2 bool-Variablen gibt und außerhalb des FBs mit 2 KNX-Variablen verbunden sind.
Ich verstehe es nicht. Kannst du mir helfen?
Danke.


----------



## oliver.tonn (20 Dezember 2017)

In Codesys wird ein Bool in einem Byte gespeichert. Die zulässigen Werte sind dabei 0 für FALSE und 1 für TRUE. Mit der Meldung teilt Dir Codesys mit, dass die Variable einen unzulässigen Wert enthält. Das kann passieren, wenn auf die Variable über einen Pointer zugegriffen wird. Kannst Du mal Screenshots vom Code machen oder den Code mit den Code-Tags hier einfügen. Interessant wäre dabei welcher KNX-Baustein die Variablen füllt, dann kann man nachsehen was für Variablentypen seine Ausgänge haben.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## oliver.tonn (20 Dezember 2017)

Nachtrag: 16#C8 entspricht 200Dez, der Wert ist eigentlich zu glatt um zufällig zu sein. Ich vermute mal das hier tatsächlich mit Pointern auf die Bool Variablen zugegriffen wird und in diese ein Byte-Wert geschrieben wird.


----------



## domocla (20 Dezember 2017)

Ich füge Fotos von den falschen Daten online und jene offline hinzu.
Dies sind 2 einfache BOOL-Daten in einem meiner FBs. Der Speicherort ist also automatisch. Auf jeden Fall versuche ich mit Codesys ein "Clean-all" zu machen und ein "Rebuild All".
Ich kann an nichts anderes denken.
Danke.


----------



## oliver.tonn (20 Dezember 2017)

Wo werden denn die beiden Variablen in dem Baustein verarbeitet?
Ansonsten (soweit möglich) schick mir mal das Projekt, ich installiere mir dann in einer VM heute Abend mal die WAGO Software und schaue ob ich was entdecke.


----------



## khedov (15 Oktober 2018)

Hi,

Did you manage somehow to fix this?

Thank you


----------

